

Steve Jobs Best Quote - rhhfla
http://sophisticatedfinance.typepad.com/sophisticated_finance/2011/10/steve-jobs-best-quote.html

======
robertleeper7
"The ability to create an organization that reflected this approach was
perhaps Jobs real gift." Couldn't agree more.

Being a leader is like being a head without a body; you need legs, arms, a
torso, and a heart to carry out all those ideas. Without every single person
involved in all of Apples products (not to mention the consumers who buy them)
all of Steve's ideas would be moot. The world is putting all the attention on
the head - deservedly so - but even Steve would be the first to admit nothing
would have happened without Team Apple.

